# Whole Hog



## Rag1 (Feb 20, 2008)

My neighbor and best buddy is hosting a guys get together this weekend at his winery up on the PA/NY border. I'm slated to cook a large hog for this booze fueled weekend. 
Another practice run for the upcoming season and my hog cooking endeavor. 
We are supposed to get a bunch of snow which won't matter once I'm in there and set up. Don't really give a crap when I get back out.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 20, 2008)

Rag sounds like a fun weekend.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 20, 2008)

Pics Rag Pics..to bad its on the other end of the State line...


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 21, 2008)

It is a shame Dog that you couldn't cruise over.....he built a large house on 100 acres up on a ridge as a hunting camp. The Winery came some years later. 
So, we have an endless booze supply and a house full of guns. there is a clay bird thrower, a canon, and indiscriminate targets in the valley for those who's eye aren't blurred out yet. 
Last summer we had several guys with rockets that fire way the hell up in the air. Except when one goes nuts and rips through he crowd. Picture a herd of drunks diving for cover. If you are not hit, it's funny as hell.
They better not hit my new rig.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 21, 2008)

sounds like a good time.


----------

